# I found dirt in optics (Canon 5D MkII)



## Claudia1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi friends,
I have a dust dirt in the eye of my camera lens. Already looked in the mirror and shutter and nothing ...
I took a picture w / the mobile phone and was the best I could.

ps: the dirt is not outside the lens or eyepiece.

What suggest to do?

Thanks!!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 10, 2014)

I really can't see anything that looks like dirt in that image, but if it's just in the eye-piece/prism, ignore it.  It won't affect your images.  It may be on the exposed side of the pentaprism (inside the mirror chamber) and you might be able to clean it off with a blower & brush if it really bothers you.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 10, 2014)

I"m not entirely sure what we're even looking at.

When you take an exposure, the mirror swings up and the shutter door opens.  When this happens, the only thing in the camera where dirt would be a concern is if it's on the "sensor" (technically it's a low-pass filter in front of the sensor.)  If it's anywhere else... mirror, focusing screen, viewfinder optics, etc. then it won't affect the image captured by the camera.

If there is anything on the focus screen, be extremely careful.  You don't want to "touch" the focus screen with bare hands.  if skin oils get into the frosted texture of the focus screen it will be extremely difficult to clean it.


----------

